# SHEEPHEAD



## bigmama'sfish'nfrenzy (Jan 17, 2010)

AFTER CLEANING THEM BAD BOYS GET A PAN AND PUT YOUR FILETS ON IT WITH BUTTER, OLD BAY, SALT, PEPPER, GARLIC,AND ITLIAN DRESSING.... MMMMMMMMMMMMM PRE HEAT THE OVEN ON 400 DEGREES AND COOK ON BAKE FOR ABOUT 15-20 MIN. THAN TURN ON BROIL FOR A COUPLE OF MIN. AND YOU HAVE ONE FINE DINNER


----------

